# Winch install on a 450xc



## Nl450xc (Feb 24, 2013)

I have an arctic cat 450xc and I want to install a winch on it if anyone has installed one on an xc any tips or pics would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that the little racing quad?


----------

